# Vapeclub Aspire Nautilus Mini - Now In Stock!



## JakesSA (23/7/14)

I have added the Aspire Nautilus Minis and the BVC coils onto the pre-order section in case you wish to reserve yours. 

Note that we expect stock to arrive no later than Monday 28th of July.

Now in stock!

You can find them here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (23/7/14)

This is awesome! These coils are compatible with the regular sized Nautilus too right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/7/14)

100 % correct @M4dm0nk3y


----------



## JakesSA (26/7/14)

Stock arrived and I have some good news about coil prices, they dropping to R190!

I am embarrassed to have to admit I made a mistake on the price calculation. These coils are purchased per single coil by us but then sold in packs of 5, my spreadsheet had it set to 4 coils per pack... 

This means two things:
1. Everyone who had purchased these coils are entitled to a refund or discount voucher of R50 per pack purchased. (I'll contact you directly via email as well)
2. I have more coils available.

I'll fix the price and stock holding first thing in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/7/14)

Price has been corrected and items moved to the in stock section here. Apologies for the inconvenience caused! 

EDIT: These coils are also compatible with the original Nautilus which we have on special for R380 ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (26/7/14)

Ummm....so if your spreadsheet had it set to 4 coils per pack, why would you then charge more, and charge less now that you have corrected to 5 coils per pack ?


----------



## MarkK (26/7/14)

Total price divided by 4 = more per unit then divided by 5.
I am guessing here lol


----------



## JakesSA (26/7/14)

However it works out, be quick if you want some today still.


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Stock arrived and I have some good news about coil prices, they dropping to R190!
> 
> I am embarrassed to have to admit I made a mistake on the price calculation. These coils are purchased per single coil by us but then sold in packs of 5, my spreadsheet had it set to 4 coils per pack...
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## JakesSA (28/7/14)

Has anyone actually tried these coils, I fail to find any reviews on this forum yet? How is this possible?

I didn't want to say anything for fear of sounding like I'm just promoting our products but I have some Uncle J's John Wayne in one and it ROCKS!
Vaping all the way up 18W and the density and flavour is amazing! Buy one, buy one now, I don't care who you buy it from, just get one! This coil puts a new spin on commercial atomisers, its a game changer...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

@Zodiac has just dropped here and there that it is amazing, but will comment properly when time allows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Has anyone actually tried these coils, I fail to find any reviews on this forum yet? How is this possible?
> 
> I didn't want to say anything for fear of sounding like I'm just promoting our products but I have some Uncle J's John Wayne in one and it ROCKS!
> Vaping all the way up 18W and the density and flavour is amazing! Buy one, buy one now, I don't care who you buy it from, just get one! This coil puts a new spin on commercial atomisers, its a game changer...



Awesome news 

Aspire look to be leading the commercial tank game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (28/7/14)

Nic rush, gotta go lie down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Nic rush, gotta go lie down


Hahahahhaa, so i'm not alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (28/7/14)

Ok, so i've been vaping on this tank for the day. It really is something special, and without a doubt, the best commercial tank out there right now, by far. I have finished 2 tanks and haven't had a single dry hit or gurgle. 

@Silver, With regards to how it compares to my beloved Evods, its different, much more flavourful and plumes of vapor. There really isn't any comparison in terms of flavour and vapour production, its like having a Kayfun or dripping experience on a glassomiser. That said, i still love my Evods, and to me, theres something special about it, something i cant really explain, but i think it delivers the middle line, not too much, not too little, just right.

CVS and myself had a session with the Nautilus Mini this evening, and we compared it directly with his Kayfun. Not sure what build he had in it but the Nautilus mini was more flavourful, and produced more vapour. Needless to say we were both shocked. 

I tried it on a Cana Mini, from 9W, and all the way up to 17W, and was still going strong. At that point the vape became to warm for my liking and i eventually settled on 10W. At 17W, the vape is still superb.

The throat hit is amazing, so much so that i had a silver from just taking a 5 minute session, testing it at different watts. Coincidentally, the Nautilus mini was the culprit that gave @JakesSA and CVS silvers today as well 

I've only had the privilege of using this tank for one say thus far, but like @JakesSA said, get one and get one now, from wherever, do yourself a favour, and be prepared to have your mind blown 

Edit : This is quite a thirsty little tank btw

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Ok, so i've been vaping on this tank for the day. It really is something special, and without a doubt, the best commercial tank out there right now, by far. I have finished 2 tanks and haven't had a single dry hit or gurgle.
> 
> @Silver, With regards to how it compares to my beloved Evods, its different, much more flavourful and plumes of vapor. There really isn't any comparison in terms of flavour and vapour production, its like having a Kayfun or dripping experience on a glassomiser. That said, i still love my Evods, and to me, theres something special about it, something i cant really explain, but i think it delivers the middle line, not too much, not too little, just right.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your impressions. Excited to try one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Ok, so i've been vaping on this tank for the day. It really is something special, and without a doubt, the best commercial tank out there right now, by far. I have finished 2 tanks and haven't had a single dry hit or gurgle.
> 
> @Silver, With regards to how it compares to my beloved Evods, its different, much more flavourful and plumes of vapor. There really isn't any comparison in terms of flavour and vapour production, its like having a Kayfun or dripping experience on a glassomiser. That said, i still love my Evods, and to me, theres something special about it, something i cant really explain, but i think it delivers the middle line, not too much, not too little, just right.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your opinions on the Mini Aspire @Zodiac. So far every check boxes are ticked, not to concerned about it being a bit thirsty but my last question I have in mind is "Net"tobaccos. Will the coil survive the NET flavors?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Ok, so i've been vaping on this tank for the day. It really is something special, and without a doubt, the best commercial tank out there right now, by far. I have finished 2 tanks and haven't had a single dry hit or gurgle.
> 
> @Silver, With regards to how it compares to my beloved Evods, its different, much more flavourful and plumes of vapor. There really isn't any comparison in terms of flavour and vapour production, its like having a Kayfun or dripping experience on a glassomiser. That said, i still love my Evods, and to me, theres something special about it, something i cant really explain, but i think it delivers the middle line, not too much, not too little, just right.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for sharing your impressions @Zodiac !!
This device sounds amazing
Please tell us how you feel after a few more days....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (29/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Thank you so much for your opinions on the Mini Aspire @Zodiac. So far every check boxes are ticked, not to concerned about it being a bit thirsty but my last question I have in mind is "Net"tobaccos. Will the coil survive the NET flavors?


The two tanks of juice i had was Heavenly Tobacco and Frenilla, and neither of them have NET. I will however use H1N1 in it over the next few days and let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac (29/7/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks for sharing your impressions @Zodiac !!
> This device sounds amazing
> Please tell us how you feel after a few more days....


I definitely will do @Silver, i too am anxious to see how this little beast holds up over the next few days and weeks.

One negative i forgot to mention in my post was that when i initially first vaped it, there was a weird taste. This only lasted for about five minutes. It could have been one of two things imo, either the initial taste of the coil that had to be worked through, or my irresponsibility of not allowing the coil to soak for 5 minutes. I was too excited, 30 seconds after filling the tank, and a few prime puffs later i was vaping this baby. 

So my advice would be to fill her up, take a few prime puffs and let her soak for at least 5 minutes. If anyone tries this, please let me know if you still get the initial 5 minute 'weird' taste. I know its not a train smash, but thought i needed to mention it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> I definitely will do @Silver, i too am anxious to see how this little beast holds up over the next few days and weeks.
> 
> One negative i forgot to mention in my post was that when i initially first vaped it, there was a weird taste. This only lasted for about five minutes. It could have been one of two things imo, either the initial taste of the coil that had to be worked through, or my irresponsibility of not allowing the coil to soak for 5 minutes. I was too excited, 30 seconds after filling the tank, and a few prime puffs later i was vaping this baby.
> 
> So my advice would be to fill her up, take a few prime puffs and let her soak for at least 5 minutes. If anyone tries this, please let me know if you still get the initial 5 minute 'weird' taste. I know its not a train smash, but thought i needed to mention it



That's strange about the taste as I saw a clip where the reviewer noted that it was not necessary to let the coil soak @Zodiac . Interested to see what the other forum members experience. Maybe @Rob Fisher can soak it for five minutes and let us know if he gets that weird taste


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> That's strange about the taste as I saw a clip where the reviewer noted that it was not necessary to let the coil soak @Zodiac . Interested to see what the other forum members experience. Maybe @Rob Fisher can soak it for five minutes and let us know if he gets that weird taste


 
Nope no weird taste... let it soak for a few minutes and BOOM! Awesome device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope no weird taste... let it soak for a few minutes and BOOM! Awesome device!


I think i will let mine soak for a few minutes with my next coil. Although, the weird taste i experienced was only for 5 minutes or less, wasn't an issue at all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> I think i will let mine soak for a few minutes with my next coil. Although, the weird taste i experienced was only for 5 minutes or less, wasn't an issue at all.


 
I tried 100% VG and that was a no no...


----------



## RIEFY (29/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Has anyone actually tried these coils, I fail to find any reviews on this forum yet? How is this possible?
> 
> I didn't want to say anything for fear of sounding like I'm just promoting our products but I have some Uncle J's John Wayne in one and it ROCKS!
> Vaping all the way up 18W and the density and flavour is amazing! Buy one, buy one now, I don't care who you buy it from, just get one! This coil puts a new spin on commercial atomisers, its a game changer...


@JakesSA you my friend know a good vape!

my kayfun has taken a back seat for the nautilus. if you have frenilla and a nautilus mini chuck it in there. flavor is better then kayfun or reo and I own both. dont shoot me for tgat comment untill you have tried a ANM

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (29/7/14)

At 13watts I silver all day long lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

I'm actually a bit sad to hear that in a way @Cape vaping supplies. I just bought an original Russian 91% black edition V2 and I haven't even used it yet but not sure if I'm more excited to try the ANM


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> I'm actually a bit sad to hear that in a way @Cape vaping supplies. I just bought an original Russian 91% black edition V2 and I haven't even used it yet but not sure if I'm more excited to try the ANM


 
You won't be sorry @Darth_V@PER! I think the new Nautilus coils are great! But better than a Russian? I think not. I'm currently vaping both... sorry the Russian wins everytime.

I will try another coil tomorrow because I'm not getting a better vape than Maria currently.


----------



## RIEFY (29/7/14)

@Zodiac is selling his russian in favor of the ANM lol.

there is a place for all them attys right now this one is just too damn good to put down.

I am thoroughly impressed.

side note I was not going to take one for my self but after last night vaping on zodiacs one I would have been stupid not to open one.

the only test which it needs to pass now is how long the coil will last if I can get 3 weeks + on a coil it will stay in my rotation

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't be sorry @Darth_V@PER! I think the new Nautilus coils are great! But better than a Russian? I think not. I'm currently vaping both... sorry the Russian wins everytime.
> 
> I will try another coil tomorrow because I'm not getting a better vape than Maria currently.


could be a single flavour thing but I have had frenilla in the reo and the russian and there is a sweetness that comes thru that lingers on your tongue and you can literally taste it. dont get it on the reo or the russian

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

I think in some twisted way @Rob Fisher should get a fine for this double post  Well put it this way I'm going to be banging the ANM on the Sigelei 20W and the Russian on the Vanilla and I will give you my honest opinion on which I prefer  Seems like I might have the best of both worlds @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Zodiac is selling his russian in favor of the ANM lol.
> 
> there is a place for all them attys right now this one is just too damn good to put down.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe the new coil performs better in the Mini than the full sized one and maybe I have a less than perfect coil but right now @Zodiac is making a mistake getting rid of his Russian (if it's an original)!


----------



## Zodiac (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't be sorry @Darth_V@PER! I think the new Nautilus coils are great! But better than a Russian? I think not. I'm currently vaping both... sorry the Russian wins everytime.
> 
> I will try another coil tomorrow because I'm not getting a better vape than Maria currently.


Perhaps its because you're using the Nautilus Big with the new coils @Rob Fisher ? I've read that the mini has an edge over the big, even with the new coils. But its true what @CVS said about the flavour of Frenilla and Strawnilla, i've never tasted anything like this in any vaping device before, its sublime !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/7/14)

for some reason I would think that the mini would vape different to the bigger brother. the shorter chimney plays a part in the flavor most definitely.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> I think in some twisted way @Rob Fisher should get a fine for this double post  Well put it this way I'm going to be banging the ANM on the Sigelei 20W and the Russian on the Vanilla and I will give you my honest opinion on which I prefer  Seems like I might have the best of both worlds @Cape vaping supplies


 
Only person getting a fine would be someone called Darth someone... 

But I'm really interested to hear how you go with that test. I really wanted the new Nautilus to be a Kayfun/Russian killer...


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

Well then that's the final test... How does the new Aspire Coil (BVC) work in the regular Nautilus tank @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Perhaps its because you're using the Nautilus Big with the new coils @Rob Fisher ? I've read that the mini has an edge over the big, even with the new coils. But its true what @CVS said about the flavour of Frenilla and Strawnilla, i've never tasted anything like this in any vaping device before, its sublime !!


 
OK will get another Mini tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Well then that's the final test... How does the new Aspire Coil (BVC) work in the regular Nautilus tank @Rob Fisher


 
Works 100% fine! But based on the last few posts it would seem that the Mini is better than the original with the same coil...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

How's that for a shootout @Cape vaping supplies... AN on the Sigelei, Russian on the Vanilla and the ANM on an MVP at 11W...Hmmm night need a judging panel on this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe the new coil performs better in the Mini than the full sized one and maybe I have a less than perfect coil but right now @Zodiac is making a mistake getting rid of his Russian (if it's an original)!


It is an original Russian, and its already gone  Myself and @CVS tested the two side by side for a while last night and shockingly, the mini came out tops each and every time. 

So for me, this would be my 'fill up and go' tank, and the Reo is for tinkering, its all i need.....for now 

Btw, i'm still not over the 'mind blown' factor of this little guy, your friends were wise to take the other mini off your hands @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (30/7/14)

Has anyone used the new BVC coil in the original Nautilus?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Has anyone used the new BVC coil in the original Nautilus?


 
Yebo... now awaiting my Mini because I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be... yes is a damn fine vape but certainly not better then my Russian...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (30/7/14)

Big shout out to the great service from Vapeclub. HRH is loving her new tanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (30/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Zodiac is selling his russian in favor of the ANM lol.
> 
> there is a place for all them attys right now this one is just too damn good to put down.
> 
> ...


You guys are really making me drool for one.ill be happy if i get a good solid 7 days per coil.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

vaalboy said:


> Big shout out to the great service from Vapeclub. HRH is loving her new tanks!


 
Thank you for placing your order with VapeClub!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (30/7/14)

No no no... Thank you @JakesSA...


----------



## Zodiac (30/7/14)

mohamed said:


> You guys are really making me drool for one.ill be happy if i get a good solid 7 days per coil.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I think you will get much more than that @mohamed. Changing flavours works wonders too, must be one of the quickest coils to change flavour to date. It just gets better and better with this little beast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Just be careful after filling not to over tighten. 

For those that have not seen these coils before they screw into the base and chimney and if you over tighten after filling, the coil will unscrew from the base rather than the chimney the next time you open the tank. To unscrew the coil from the chimney is easiest with some pliers. Don't grab the tip of the coil when using the pliers, grip it a little further down on the steel body of the coil but avoid the thread.

Hope this makes sense ..


----------

